# Pork Butt Slather?



## chilipepper (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey all!

Most people use yellow mustard if they decide to slather their pork butt before the rub goes on, I've always used mustard. But what about other "slathers"? I was thinking about using apple butter rather than mustard this time. Has anyone used anything other than mustard? Could there be problems using something other than mustard? I like trying new things but I don't want to ruin a pork butt.

Thanks!


----------



## s2k9k (Aug 17, 2012)

I used to use olive oil but now I just rinse it and pat it dry with a paper towel then apply rub. It sticks just fine and I think it gets a better bark and skins over faster.


----------



## frosty (Aug 17, 2012)

Apple butter, never thought of that, good idea though.

I have heard of people that don't use anything except the rub, and still get good results.

The "slather" generally assists in keeping the rub on the meat,  Typically I rinse the meat and then dry it off.  Therefore, the rub will have a hard time adhereing to the meat.  My home boss 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  has a more sensitive palate than mine, and she doesn't like mustard.  However, she has never noticed the mustard I put on the pork butt she LOVES.  I also add that she is not a big fan of pork.

I have experimented using syrup (too runny), molasses (burned slightly(my fault)), and other liquids.  Oil worked well, just a light coat.

I have actually used the THICK Le*a & P*errins Worchester Sauce and then rub and it worked fine.  I use it on beef a lot and it is great.

If you have time, place the rub on the meat and then wrap in plastic and place it in the refrigerator overnight, or even just a couple of hours.

The moisture in the meat combines with the rub to form a sort of paste that will adhere to the meat better than the rub alone.

Either way, good luck.


----------



## teebob2000 (Aug 17, 2012)

I like the apple butter idea; maybe even mix the apple butter and dry rub together and apply it as a paste.  Sounds good.

I believe the mustard (or any substance) provides better bark than not using anything.  I've done one pull "clean" only using rub just to try it, and I didn't think it had as good a bark as I normally have.  I mean, it makes sense.  It's another substance on the meat that bakes onto/into it and browns/absorbs smoke.


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 17, 2012)

Try it and see how it turn out and let us know


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 17, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> I used to use olive oil but now I just rinse it and pat it dry with a paper towel then apply rub. It sticks just fine and I think it gets a better bark and skins over faster.


Exactly what I do with all my butts and briskets, most times for ribs but sometimes I oil them just a bit. The apple butter sounds interesting for sure.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 17, 2012)

As per Frosty's advice.

_If you have time, place the rub on the meat and then wrap in plastic and place it in the refrigerator overnight, or even just a couple of hours._

_The moisture in the meat combines with the rub to form a sort of paste that will adhere to the meat better than the rub alone._

That is what I do for my traditional rub, the rub pulls the moisture from the meat, just beware...rubbing the fat with a dry rub will not have the same results.

Here's one I use for my Porchetta Market Place pulled pork.

¼ cup olive oil 
2 large Red onions, peeled and finely diced 
12 garlic cloves, peeled and finely mince or (1/4 cup fresh minced) 
1/4 cup fennel seeds 
1/3 cup fresh rosemary leaves, finely chopped or (Dry - 2 Tablespoons)
8 fresh bay leaves chopped (Dry - 2 teaspoons)
2 teaspoon ground cloves 
2.5 teaspoon Sea salt 
4 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper


----------



## chilipepper (Aug 17, 2012)

I slathered it with apple butter and applied my rub. I injected it with Chris Lily's recipe but added a few splashes of smoked apple ice wine. Hope it turns out ok! :drool



I'll try to post some pics of it finished and pulled but I might not be able to since I'm taking to a party tomorrow.

I got all the apple stuff from a local apple farm.


----------



## thsmormonsmokes (Aug 17, 2012)

Well that sure doesn't look gross to me.  I'm not sure how you figured out how to make me be able to smell it from looking at a picture, but well played, sir.  Well played.  That looks amazing.

Olive oil works just fine.  I did that on my last butt and I got a great bark on it.

I think if you put a light coat of salt on it, osmosis should pull some moisture out to help your rub stick to it.  This might be an attractive option if you're feeling minimalist.


----------



## stratuslowrider (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks great to me. I coat pork chops in an equal parts mayo and dijon mustard before applying my rub and it gives a nice bark to the chops, dont see why it wouldnt work on a butt.


----------



## chilipepper (Aug 19, 2012)

Update. Sorry no pics but it turned out great. It was the only meat at the party that was almost completely eaten! The bark was slightly sweet and rest tasted like regular pulled pork. It was good, I'd do it again.


----------



## sqwib (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow that looks great


----------

